# whatzitfit?



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey y'all 
my Bro-in-law is going thru his deceased Dad's safe and they're divvying up some stuff. He found a Browning shotgun barrel. Can you help me identify what it fits and relative value? good blueing, etc. Here's what he told me he found on it: Belgium/ */ 12-75/1KG/48.4/ special steel 3"/VL94984/12 guage. 

he also ended up with a Beretta automatic shotgum model "M"/A303-cal20/N08565E/20g./3" mag/28" vent rib/......probably 90% condition, Any ball park what it's worth??

Thanks................. Bob


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The Beretta A-303 is worth anywhere between $400-600. They weren't the best autoloaders made by Beretta. Not sure about the Browning barrel


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I took the liberty of rip/pasting this to "The Firing Line"...
http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=456986
And got this...


> *It appears that the barrel is:*
> for an A-5 12gaMAG, noted as 3" chamber [ 12-75, the 75 is the metric chamber length, full choke [single "*"], the rest is the proof loads, the "VL number MAYBE a reciever SN if it was issued as a two=barrel set., [unsure on this]
> 
> This will not fit the Standard A-5 as the mag ring on barrel is farther forward compared to a standard A-5 barrel.
> ...


And I got a PM asking if the barrel has a price...

Hope either helps you out...
Brent


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*thanks*

That does help and I'll see if my B-I-Law wants to sell it. He doesn't have the receiver for it anyway. I do, but mine is good. What would be a fair price???


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

No idea... but new barrels for many gun makes and models cost more thang a whole dang Mossberg 500 which is why I like Mossberg 500's...

Brent


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

but you get what you pay for


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

They suit me substantially more than i need. I know "better" guns are better guns. To me a "fine gentleman's arm" would be a field grade walnut Mossberg 930:yes:. 
I didn't mean anything by it except I know that most barrels ain't $90-120 like a mossberg.

Brent


----------

